# Need a Home Gym - Input Welcome!



## NbleSavage (May 27, 2012)

Cheers, Mates.

Circumstances are I'll be moving with work...again...le sigh...this time into a rental house for a few months up to a year. This means I'll lose access to the on-site small but effective training facility I've had for the past three months in my current corporate apartment.

Good news is this: I've been able to convince my company that in order for me to take this new contract that I'll need a 'moving allowance' which in essence means money is no object (within reason) as per what I can spend on a home gym.

Let's say $5K US max for sake of discussion.

Must-Haves for me then are leg exts, leg curls, some form of squat, some pressing exercise (chest).

Pluses are ab crunch capabilities, arm exercises, etc.

Given how I've been training of late, I was leaning towards something like this but would welcome your input greatly.

http://www.wayfair.com/Body-Solid-Fr...1025.html?piid[]=#reviews

I know I could also just get a power cage and 315Lbs of plates but I'm not sure that would meet me needs as per current training methods (eg. high volume, maximize TUT, static contractions, etc). Would love to get your thoughts.

Best,

Savage


----------



## SHRUGS (May 27, 2012)

Check out Prospotfitness. They make a nice all around cage that has cable cross over, fly machine, lat pull down, seated rows, dips, pull up bar, and you can squat free weight in the cage and bench press with no spoter needed. Great stuff. The bar inside the cage is full range of motion and not on a track like smith machine. It allows you to work til failure and once your hands come off the bar it locks automatically. Nice shit! If I had to work out at home this would be the cage I'd purchase. It does have a leg extension and ham string attachment also. I think the whole setup is around $3grand


----------



## NbleSavage (May 27, 2012)

Cheers, Shrugs! Great suggestion! Checking it out now.


----------



## Pikiki (May 27, 2012)

This equipments are fucking sweet!!!! I want the one with the TV lol


----------



## Lulu66 (May 27, 2012)

If you got time and dont mind used equipment, keep an eye on this site. You can get some sweet deals on gym equipment and other cool military surplus stuff. http://www.govliquidation.com/aucti...word&category1_munged=7399&N=0&Ntk=P_Category


----------



## SHRUGS (May 28, 2012)

Glad you guys like! They really offer some bad ass cages. I've been wanting one for years. As soon as I move I will be buying one for sure. Lee Preist actually endorses them and has one in his home. It's so nice to be able to work till failure without a spotter. Enjoy!


----------



## NbleSavage (May 28, 2012)

I really like that concept (the 'release the bar and it locks' idea) - I just wonder about reliability (eg. if that's a "gimmick" that will break the first time I fail on a squat). Although I suspect there'd be lawsuits out the #ss if that were the case, LOL


----------



## SHRUGS (May 28, 2012)

You don't have to worry about that bro. They're a solid company


----------

